# 2005 Felt F1C



## dan428 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hello,
Got a fantastic phone call at 4:00 pm today.The bike shop called and
my new F1C arrived.I jumped on my bike and rode up to the shop like a
little kid grinning all the way. I got to pull the foam and packing off the frame!
It sure is a killer lookin` bike. I`m going to help put it together tomorrow.
Maybe I will have the flu Friday...


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

pics please...


----------



## dan428 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Felt F1C*



shabbasuraj said:


> pics please...


Here is the picture


----------



## KSF666 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Wow*

Nice rig!!!!

I too just picked up a Felt today , an F90 my first road bike after years on the trail

Cant wait to get it out on the road.Its been raining here in NY for the last week straight so no biking all week  

Oh well im sure ill make up for it enjoy your new ride!


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

can you share more pics please (and make them larger files too). btw, how much did it cost?


----------

